# Chloramines or Chlorine in Oakville



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

does anyone know if the water treatment in Oakville uses Chloramines. If they don’t, and use Chlorine instead, then I don’t need to use Prime, as I can age the water. If they do, then I might be forced to use it.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

If it's for long term it's better that you treat it as if it's Chloramines. The issue is they use which ever one on an as needed basis. That means, if they tested the water and found traces of ecoli bacteria, then they would does chloramines for a few months to clear the pipe. Then they might go back with Chlorine for a while to save money or whatever, then they would hope over with chloramines for a few months again. Sometimes, they would double dose with chlorine to clean the pipe. This usually happens in the Spring and Fall as there are usually a higher polution run off during these periods.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh wow, for real??? I didnt think about that at all, thanks for the possibility situation, I had thought its standard throughout the year and always the same procedure. I have been aging my water for the past month or two, but i think if there is chloramines, it could make some of my fish weaker, as is the case for one of my goldfish at the moment, and I was suspecting that incoming water could be a factor, which is too bad, as I connected my tank with an aquaculture system to help out the veggies too, and didn’t want to add in Prime for consumption of the veggies. By the way, whats your background in, just for my own curiosity? Thanks again for the heads up.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

zfarsh said:


> Oh wow, for real??? I didnt think about that at all, thanks for the possibility situation, I had thought its standard throughout the year and always the same procedure. I have been aging my water for the past month or two, but i think if there is chloramines, it could make some of my fish weaker, as is the case for one of my goldfish at the moment, and I was suspecting that incoming water could be a factor, which is too bad, as I connected my tank with an aquaculture system to help out the veggies too, and didn't want to add in Prime for consumption of the veggies. By the way, whats your background in, just for my own curiosity? Thanks again for the heads up.


My background it in IT . Totally nothing to do with ontario water. But if you're looking for hard cold facts. Here are some links I looked up for you:
- This one is from the Ontario Minstry of of Environment:
http://www.ene.gov.on.ca/environment/en/category/drinking_water/index.htm
- PDF or last year's water quality at your area:
http://www.halton.ca/common/pages/UserFile.aspx?fileId=35496

But you know what. Having read the report carefully. It looks like you might not have chloramine after all. I looks like only the Halton plant is using Chloramine. ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> - And before some one sayz "Hey I only have chlorine!" The term Chlorine is used loosely as it usually can be either Chlorine or Chloramine. Read their glossary:
> http://www.halton.ca/common/pages/UserFile.aspx?fileId=14111


That is true. I've read the Toronto water treatment docs, and nowhere in their process do they mention the term "chloramine". Instead, they describe using chlorine to treat the water, _and then adding ammonia gas to the water_.

The biggest implication is that chloramine is not a single additive. It is two additives. If they don't treat the water with ammonia, you have chlorine. If they do, you have chloramine.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

solarz said:


> That is true. I've read the Toronto water treatment docs, and nowhere in their process do they mention the term "chloramine". Instead, they describe using chlorine to treat the water, _and then adding ammonia gas to the water_.
> 
> The biggest implication is that chloramine is not a single additive. It is two additives. If they don't treat the water with ammonia, you have chlorine. If they do, you have chloramine.


Heh heh, I back track just to be on the safe side  LOL. But yes, they do use the term loosley. Even in the Toronto water report, they only mention Chlorine and rarely; if ever, mention Chloramines.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi guys, thanks. I am still reading some of the material provided, thanks. I had done some reading of my own and found the following page:

http://www.toronto.ca/water/supply/supply_facilities/rcharris/pdf/water_filtration_process.pdf

It shows the process. Now, they do use carbon that removes the "chlorine", but then re-add it later in the stage, and eventhough they say they control the amount that stay in the water with products like sulphur dioxide, it is confusing what control means, as in there is some left (i imagine so), and can what is left be enough to damage fish... Thought i just post this in case others are interested too. I still have to read all the info posted here. The thign is, i had a family of a friend that works in water treatment of another country in Europe tell me there is a pump at the last stage which removes all the "chlorine" on the last stage, so just waiting 3 hours was plenty enough to be sure no "chlorine" in teh water... I am suspecting this might not be exactly the same here, and i dont know enough about chemistry to know if the products they use now removes the chloramine, or not.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Ro/di unit. My fish are safe 

Even the basic units are better than nothing. They are very affordable (look at what you spend on the whole tank, then think about it... Its full of water! Everything else is useless without the water!) and very easy to install. Even if you live in an apartment like I do.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

hmm, i never looked into it to be honnest. But quick question, RO removes ALOT, even all the "good" minerals. Is that good for the fish and plants? Do you have to re-add stuff?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

zfarsh said:


> hmm, i never looked into it to be honnest. But quick question, RO removes ALOT, even all the "good" minerals. Is that good for the fish and plants? Do you have to re-add stuff?


I would rather add back quality products, instead of chancing city water.

Having said that I have a saltwater tank, and thus, my salt mix is adding all the stuff I need.

I am not sure fully what else a fresh water tank would need.

Some units are just carbon blocks, and micron filters. So, they would remove alot, but not all.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

There are products you can get to remineralize RO water, I think one is made by Mosura, for shrimp, because shrimp particularly need the right mineral balance or they can't moult properly.. but it's as important for fish, to regulate their osmotic pressure.

I for one, living in Mississauga, have noticed, more often in early or late summer, that the chlorine smell of the tap water is so strong I can smell it coming up from the sink. A friend of mine go so mad about it she made the city come and test her water at her tap twice, because the bleach smell was really bothering her.. she's got multiple chemical allergies.. and the technician was not happy to find out his test showed the levels were much higher than the city supposedly allows. 

And a few years back I started using Brita water to boil for my tea, because often in summers we also get an unpleasant sort of swampy odour in the water. It is caused by algal blooms in the lake and they have to dose the water more heavily because of it, but cannot entirely eliminate the odour. The city says it's safe but it does not smell good or taste right in beverages like tea.

I don't know if Mississauga also uses ammonia, but I use Prime because being in an apartment means I can't have RO, and I can't afford to buy it, and I would rather spend the money on Prime than have fish die from something preventable. Prime also helps control nitrate, if you happen to have nitrate issues, which is a nice added bonus. Plus, it is very concentrated, so you use very little of it per gallon. It is actually cheaper than many other brands that cost less per bottle but call for much higher dosing levels per gallon.


----------

